# Evidence of Change of Name



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

In my Check list , in part of documents for my Spouse, they have asked for "Evidence of Change of Name" What i should give it? either Marriage Certificate or something else, I do not have any proof right at the moment, because in Pakistan on the basis of "Marriage Certificate" they change your name on National ID, Guide me, thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Get an affidavit made, i did the same.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Ok. Well In Affidavit have you used your National ID number or Passport?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no none, i pasted a photograph of the wedding, i dunno how it works in PK but here every notary had the change of name affidavit format as one has to give it for the pp as well if one wants to get the name changed..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> no none, i pasted a photograph of the wedding, i dunno how it works in PK but here every notary had the change of name affidavit format as one has to give it for the pp as well if one wants to get the name changed..


Hi anj1976, I am in need of same name change evidence document. For getting passport name change, a lawyer said in India for changing 'surname only' of a women after marriage no affidavit or anything is required. it is exempt for them alone a lawyer said.
the passport officials also didn't ask for any such affidavit only marriage certificate worked.

now for DIAC, is it really necessary to get an affidavit from notary? or do you know anyone for whom the marriage certificate itself worked?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm from the UK where you don't have to change your name when married but most do. All I sent was my birth certificate, showing original name and marriage certificate showing husbands name and passport showing my name change to husbands. I wasn't asked for anything else.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

_shel said:


> I'm from the UK where you don't have to change your name when married but most do. All I sent was my birth certificate, showing original name and marriage certificate showing husbands name and passport showing my name change to husbands. I wasn't asked for anything else.


Well, in India as well it is not mandatory to change wife's name after marriage but you can do so on your own wish.

I don't have her birth certificate with name so I cannot use that.

I have her old passport with original name, new passport with changed name, marriage certificate to prove that we are married. Do you think this is fine to show as evidence of name change?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

I should imagine so. They are looking for proof of a legitimate reason for your name change. That you are not trying to be someone you are not or hiding your real identity.
So an adoption Order, Court Order or affidavit or if due to marriage proof of legitimate reason for change to that name, so a marriage certificate showing its been changed to the husbands name.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Get an affidavit made anyways, No harm here, My agent asked me to get one because my passport was in different name and other documents were in maiden name, also, get an affidavit with you when you move to Australia, When I went for my driver's test they asked me to show proof that the person on the passport is teh same as that on the license (name in both are different, for situations like these affidavits work), but the name should be different in the passport, In India it is much easier to get an affidavit, I know it is a hassle going all the way to get it made but totally worth it


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Ha ha anj is right, its not DIAC that will cause problems its the other agencies in Australia. I had no end of trouble with medicare and changing my driving licence. Once you are in Australia they are very particular about proving identity and want several forms of ID at each office.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

_shel said:


> Ha ha anj is right, its not DIAC that will cause problems its the other agencies in Australia. I had no end of trouble with medicare and changing my driving licence. Once you are in Australia they are very particular about proving identity and want several forms of ID at each office.


thanks for suggestions. Now I approached our corporation office and I think they are ok to give me birth certificate with names. 

they are even ready to give bc to my wife with changed name! 
but I doubt will that be a problem again because bc is a document registered at time of birth and how can it hold a new changed name?


----------

